
Ask HN: How to make my own font? - someearth
I would like to make my own font(s) using open source tools, what do I need to know and what tools to use?<p>Thanks!
======
itamarst
[https://fontforge.github.io/en-US/](https://fontforge.github.io/en-US/)

